# Star a reply



## Maharaj

I really feel WR should introduce a "Starring or liking" a reply or a post in the threads. And accordingly all the starred replies should be provided in a list on the user profile. 
It'll really come handy in revising what the user has learnt so far.


----------



## Peterdg

This has already been discussed quite a number of times and the result has always been that this is not useful for this site.


----------



## Maharaj

I've put out a great utility of it, how come it's not?


----------



## Peterdg

See e.g. here.

See also this post with a number of links to other threads where this topic was discussed.


----------



## Maharaj

I just saw the threads in the link you gave.
See I'm not asking for a "Thanks" sort of button which shows the appreciation. I just want a button which could add a particular post to a 'list' on his profile.


----------



## Peterdg

Then I'm not sure I understand what you want to say.


----------



## Maharaj

Sorry, I may not have articulated my thoughts properly. 
So I propose a "Bookmarks", "list" sort of feature which will have "individual replies". 
Additionally they can also provide an option to bookmark a whole thread.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi. This would be nice, but your web browser does a decent job at "bookmarks".  Just click on the time stamp at the bottom of the post to go directly to that post. Then bookmark it, put it in a WR bookmark folder and rename it to what you want.

It isn't perfect, but it does a decent job.


----------



## Maharaj

That should be the last resort, and even in that case your privacy is at risk since others can also use your browser. Let WR add this functionality which I'm very confident is needed by many across WR forums.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

I think @Maharaj wants a new section in his profile page named "threads I'm following", that shows not all threads hi has participated in, but only that threads of his interest.
To do that, he needs a button that add threads to the list.


----------



## Myridon

Maharaj said:


> That should be the last resort, and even in that case your privacy is at risk since others can also use your browser.


The people using your browser have to have access to your WR account to open the links.   What posts are you planning to save that will contain data that might violate your privacy?


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Myridon said:


> The people using your browser have to have access to your WR account to open the links.   What posts are you planning to save that will contain data that might violate your privacy?


Maybe hi is using a computer property of a school or job center, and he doesn't want people know what pages hi visit.
Ok, it's not my... I don't know how to say it.


----------



## Maharaj

@MiguelitOOO a button "posts I like" or "bookmarked posts" as I said not the whole thread but specific "replies". By "post" I mean "Reply". The reply can be by anybody.


----------



## Copyright

MiguelitOOO said:


> Maybe hi is using a computer property of a school or job center, and he doesn't want people know what pages hi visit.
> Ok, it's not my... I don't know how to say it.


_"Ok, it's not my business"_ – I don't know that it's not your business, but I wanted you to know how to say it.


----------



## Maharaj

High time WR should incorporate "Bookmarked Posts" feature.


----------



## Copyright

Maharaj said:


> High time WR should incorporate "Bookmarked Posts" feature.


That's the kind of approach that will have everyone doing your bidding.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Copyright said:


> _"Ok, it's not my business"_ – I don't know that it's not your business, but I wanted you to know how to say it.


Thank you @Copyright.


----------

